# NorthFin - New Premium Canadian Fish Food



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Some of you probably tried or heard about this new premium Canadian fish food but for the rest of you, I wanted to post a little bit of info about this food. 
NorthFin fish food is manufactured by Canadian Aquatic Feed Inc. located in Mississauga, Ontario. Their formulas were developed by the founder of the company Darius Chodocinskas, who is a very experienced aquarist. He created formulas that are made of high quality and highly digestible ingredients (Krill, Herring and Sardine Meal) and are hormone, filler and pigment free. The formulas also contain large quantities of Kelp (Organic Certified), Natural Spirulina and Astaxanthin and are supplemented with Garlic, Calcium Montmorillonite Clay (source of minerals) and Complete Vitamin and Mineral Mix.
Their food is in our opinion better than NLS or Dainichi.

Right now they produce three Formulas:

*Cichlid Formula* - available in 3 sizes of pellets - 1mm, 2mm and 3mm


Recommended for all types of carnivore and omnivore cichlids.

*Ingredients:* Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA), Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Kelp, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Hydrochloride B6, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude Protein (Min) : 40%
 Crude Fat (Min): 5%
 Crude Fibre (Min): 5%
 Moisture (Max): 9%
 Ash (Max): 9%

*Veggie Formula*- available in 3 sizes of pellets - 1mm, 2mm and 3mm









Recommended for all types of herbivore and omnivore cichlids.

*Ingredients: *Kelp, Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA), Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Hydrochloride B6, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude Protein (Min) : 35%
 Crude Fat (Min): 5%
 Crude Fibre (Min): 5%
 Moisture (Max): 9%
 Ash (Max): 9%

*Jumbo Fish Formula* - available in 2 sizes of pellets - 4mm and 6mm









Recommended for all types of carnivore and omnivore cichlids.

*Ingredients:* Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA), Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Kelp, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Hydrochloride B6, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude Protein (Min) : 44%
 Crude Fat (Min): 5%
 Crude Fibre (Min): 5%
 Moisture (Max): 9%
 Ash (Max): 9%

The main thing that we like about this food is that it is made of high quality and easily digestible ingredients, not unlike certain fish foods that are full of fillers that fish can not digest and pollutes your tank. 
The bonus is that it is made in Canada!









I am sure their food will be a success but they need your support. So feel free to share your experience with their formulas on this page.

If you want to test this food or you would like to get more information contact either NorthFin or us: [email protected]


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

For those of you that have not been fortunate yet enough to try this excellent food, we are now offering FREE samples. 
Just register on our website and select samples that you would like to try and submit your order and we will mail them to you.
We also have samples of their newest formulas (not yet available for sale) - Small Fish Formula, Carnivore Formula and Kelp Discs (great for plecos and other catfish).


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you very much for the free samples of the Northfin foods. 

I couldn't believe how much you provided. Its at least enough to feed a large tank (90 gallons) full of fish (20 to 30) for at least a couple of weeks if not more. I'll be sure to let you know what my fish think of this stuff.

One thing I wanted to let everyone know about is that the 1mm is actually about .5mm and the 2mm is actually closer to 1mm.
--
Paul


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Thank you very much for the free samples of the Northfin foods.
> 
> I couldn't believe how much you provided. Its at least enough to feed a large tank (90 gallons) full of fish (20 to 30) for at least a couple of weeks if not more. I'll be sure to let you know what my fish think of this stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. 
I asked Darius (the owner of Canadian Aquatic Feed Inc - company that makes NorthFin) about the size of the NorthFin pellets. Here is his response. 
"Our pellets are in actual size. NLS and Dainichi are way off, they are bigger than what they state. 1mm NLS is actually 1.6 mm and not 1mm. Same with the other size, all are much bigger than listed, this is why everyone is confused."


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

When are you getting the kelp discs? 

My fish love them


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

The new formulas should be for sale hopefully next week.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

jarmilca said:


> Thanks Paul.
> I asked Darius (the owner of Canadian Aquatic Feed Inc - company that makes NorthFin) about the size of the NorthFin pellets. Here is his response.
> "Our pellets are in actual size. NLS and Dainichi are way off, they are bigger than what they state. 1mm NLS is actually 1.6 mm and not 1mm. Same with the other size, all are much bigger than listed, this is why everyone is confused."


Thanks for clarifying.

I just wanted to let people know not to expect the 1mm NorthFin pellet to be the same size as the 1mm NLS pellet. I ordered the Veggie 1mm and was surprised how small they were.

I now know to order the 2mm in the future for my adult cichlids. I can still feed the 1mm to my juvenile fish.

I noticed on your website that you're planning another trip through the GTA on Saturday February 2nd. Hopefully you'll have the Kelp Discs by then.
--
Paul


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I have some good news on the NorthFin Kelp Discs. Both NorthFin Kelp Wafers (previously called Kelp Discs) and Community Formula (0.5mm pellet) are now available for sale. See our website: angelfins.ca for more info.


----------

